

Show HN: Nextprev.it: Share PDFs & control what page the viewer sees in realtime - cooop
http://www.nextprev.it/
We just launched Nextprev.it — A project we put together over a couple of days.&#60;p&#62;The project stemmed from a frustration with PDF file transfers and screen-sharing when giving design presentations to clients through Skype.&#60;p&#62;Please give it a go and let us know what you think - @nextprev&#60;p&#62;Any feedback is greatly appreciated!
======
jongold
I've been testing this for the past week or so - used it for a couple of
client presentations and it's absolutely fantastic.

------
tehwebguy
This is very cool!

It's not really the same purpose but a cool feature to me would be a
sponsorship / deck feature so you can send it out to see who views it
individually. So you can see which potential sponsors actually look at the
info you send, and which pages.

------
hammock
I will start using this immediately. Question- do the links expire after a
certain amount of time, or can I control how long the PDF is available at that
link? That would be an important feature to me (as a way to protect
confidentiality etc)

~~~
heeton
Yes, we'll delete files and links after 24 hours. That's not implemented yet,
but will be happening by the end of the weekend.

We're also planning some pro features like account-level permissions, and we
could serve the PDF file dynamically from our servers instead of storing it on
S3.

I'd love to know if you have any precise security requirements, feel free to
email me: alex@heeton.me

------
dfamorato
Very very nice, congratulations ! Could you share a little bit of the
technologies used ? How to you make every browser go to the same page ? Do you
think this would be possible with video as well, like making sure everybody is
at the same point on a video ?

~~~
heeton
We host the PDFs on AmazonS3, and use PDJ.js to render them on the page. To
keep everyone on the same page, we use websocket events via Pusher. Video
would be quite different, so we don't have any plans for that now.

------
genwin
Great demo! I'd make the "You see this" "They see this" images larger. And add
a favicon, if only so it's more clear that the "<>" at top left is a logo (and
when the user clicks on the logo, go home).

------
diebuche2
Doesn't seem to work in Chrome. This is what I get:
<http://i.imgur.com/ps7LT.png>

~~~
cooop
Ah, that sucks. Sorry about that. We haven't run into this.

This may be due to your PDF export settings or the library we're using to
render the PDFs.

We'll look into it.

~~~
phlyingpenguin
Are things broken right now? No matter the browser, when I try to upload one
of my small PowerDot created presentations (90k), it just pops a banner up
that says "Thanks for signing up" and nothing happens.

~~~
cooop
Yea, that's totally our fault. We added an email signup form, but screwed
something up. It should be working now!

~~~
phlyingpenguin
Thanks, it looks like it works now. This will be great for my research group!

------
sync
Neat idea. It'd be nice if you could see how many other people were viewing
the presentation and perhaps even chat with them.

~~~
cooop
Definitely a feature we have planned for the near future as well as some handy
pro features.

Thanks for the feedback.

------
gawker
Very nice. I did something similar as well a couple of weeks ago but didn't
publish it. Good job!

------
gklitt
Love it. Great use of websockets to create a simple solution to a common
problem.

------
francov88
Great work Alex! This looks very useful and promising.

------
lewisflude
Pretty awesome, does it come in black?

